# Great craft gift idea for earring wearers



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

http://beautythatmoves.typepad.com/...nd-frugal-last-minute-handmade-gift-idea.html

I don't wear earrings, but I do have some from my grandma and this would make a wonderful way to display them! 

A nice open doily would work for the clip on(My grandmas kind), or the post or wire type would work good with a circle of recycled sweater, add a littel embroidery. It would be fast to make too. easy for a kid to do.

It would make a cute way to display pins too, my grandma had a bunch of resin flower pins, this would work great!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Very cute, and would be so cheap & easy to make! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I have too many xmas pins...I think I could make a xmas dec like this. Great idea!!!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this......I think I may make one for our Granddaugher for her birthday....
bopeep


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

What an excellent way to use the bits and pieces of a stained or ripped old lace/crocheted table cloth! good heavens....and you could dye the piece to match a decor in the bedroom.

Thanks for the idea!


----------

